# Home Grown CNC Dust Collection boot



## Jagerheister

I just got my cnc router up and running, and the first thing I needed to make is a dust collection boot so that I can keep the mess down.

I made a video about it.





Check it out:


----------



## DS

Very cool. Let the machine build itself!

Nice looking design too. I just hope the pine holds up to any stress or wear over time.


----------



## oldnovice

I have an old Shopbot dust boot, replaced mine with the KentCNC split dust shoe.










*Either size works like a charm!*


----------



## JimPilsner

That's a nice looking dust boot. Thank you for posting it.

It looks like the video link is missing, or am I just not seeing it?


----------

